# cheap flights february



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

flying from LGW or similar

to Marbella or Granada

which airline /booking agency would you reccomend

thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cambio said:


> flying from LGW or similar
> 
> to Marbella or Granada
> 
> ...


sorry and car hire?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Flights to Marbella? That will be the day... it may have escaped your notice but Marbella doesn't have an airport... As for Granada, since Ryan pulled out in 2010 Granada has no direct flights from anywhere outside of Spain. 
Only options are Malaga for Granada and Malaga or Gibraltar for Marbella. Which leaves you with the usual suspects for cheap flights, Ryan or Easyjet. 
A slightly more civilised routing and airline would be Flybe from Southampton but they do not have the service frequency of the lo-cos.

For me, first choice for car hire from Malaga would have to be Goldcar or Helle Hollis.

Note that without car hire, transport to Granada is by coach; ALSA have two coaches a day running to / from Malaga Airport to Granada Bus Station and up to 10 other coaches daily from Malaga Bus Station.. There is a 20 minute service interval Cercanias train service from the Airport to Malaga (Maria Zambrano) station which is adjacent to the coach station. There is no direct rail connection from Malaga to Granada. 
Coaches also run frequently from Malaga Airport to Marbella.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Take a look at BA to Malaga, usually really good value if you compare like for like, with added costs for luggage, etc. from some of the so-called providers. 

What ever you do avoid Goldcar - just put their name in Google and you'll see enough warnings to work it out for yourself!! Go to Trip Advisor, Costa del Sol forum and have a very good read of all the car hire recommendtions - and more commonly the companies to avoid.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> Flights to Marbella? That will be the day... it may have escaped your notice but Marbella doesn't have an airport... As for Granada, since Ryan pulled out in 2010 Granada has no direct flights from anywhere outside of Spain.
> Only options are Malaga for Granada and Malaga or Gibraltar for Marbella. Which leaves you with the usual suspects for cheap flights, Ryan or Easyjet.
> A slightly more civilised routing and airline would be Flybe from Southampton but they do not have the service frequency of the lo-cos.
> 
> ...


it had not escaped my notice it escaped my fingers!!!!!!!!!! I thought i had written
malaga!!!!!!!!!!!

However I thank you for the advice will check those car hire sites out

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Easy jet or monarch Gatwick to Malaga - our flights for beginning January are £40 - go on their websites and you'll see the different flights and their prices, which can vary hugely!! We use Malagacar, they charge around 6€ a day for a tiddly little car

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Brocher. BA are not always that much more expensive and you get treated like a human being.

Having said that, I have made many flights with the Sleaze and can't really find fault with the airline but I've had to endure flights with horrendous drunken and loutish passengers...but that was on the Prague run.

But why use an agency in the era of the internet?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree with Brocher. BA are not always that much more expensive and you get treated like a human being.
> 
> Having said that, I have made many flights with the Sleaze and can't really find fault with the airline but I've had to endure flights with horrendous drunken and loutish passengers...but that was on the Prague run.
> 
> But why use an agency in the era of the internet?


 My OH went with BA a couple of times and wasnt overly impressed (says they're expensive for no reason) - in fact his favourite airline was Aer Lingus, but they pulled out of the route. I think its all a matter of whether you want a nice flight as part of your trip or are simply looking for a "bus service" - cos OH commuted so much, he went for the cheapest "bus" lol!!! His biggest annoyances were sitting next to noisy kids, larger passengers, seat kickers behind and not much leg room - but it was only for two hours.

But definitely go onto the airlines websites and book direct - you get to choose the flights and see the best prices

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Malaga car is one of the best and cheapest. Sixt seem intent on pricing themselves out of the market. Goldcar does have a dreadful reputation but having said that most of our friends use them without any problems. As for an online agent we use - wait for it - Cheap Airline Tickets, Plane Tickets & Air Travel - CheapOair.co.uk for my daughter when she comes out and they are very good. Apparently they are the fifth most popular online agent worldwide!!! I'd never heard of them first time we used them but they are very good and also have an excellent helpline where you get to chat with a human within minutes of calling. No doubt someone else on the forum will have had a dire experience with them lol. When we used to visit Spain from UK wee always used Monarch and never had any problems. It is only a couple of hours flight so for me total comfort isn't really an issue.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> My OH went with BA a couple of times and wasnt overly impressed (says they're expensive for no reason) - in fact his favourite airline was Aer Lingus, but they pulled out of the route. I think its all a matter of whether you want a nice flight as part of your trip or are simply looking for a "bus service" - cos OH commuted so much, he went for the cheapest "bus" lol!!! His biggest annoyances were sitting next to noisy kids, larger passengers, seat kickers behind and not much leg room - but it was only for two hours.
> 
> But definitely go onto the airlines websites and book direct - you get to choose the flights and see the best prices
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, I must admit I flew BA Club Class as I wasn't paying for my flights! But I have more often than not flown BA when the cost has come from my pocket and I do prefer the 'nice flight' aspect. I'm old, flying is tiresome and I don't do tiresome if I can possibly avoid it....

I once flew EJ from Stansted to Prague and had the misfortune to be sat next to a group of inebriated Scots. One informed me that 'Hughie couldnae come wi' us 'cos he ate his passport at the airport'.

I swear that is true.....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

thrax said:


> Malaga car is one of the best and cheapest. Sixt seem intent on pricing themselves out of the market. Goldcar does have a dreadful reputation but having said that most of our friends use them without any problems. As for an online agent we use - wait for it - Cheap Airline Tickets, Plane Tickets & Air Travel - CheapOair.co.uk for my daughter when she comes out and they are very good. Apparently they are the fifth most popular online agent worldwide!!! I'd never heard of them first time we used them but they are very good and also have an excellent helpline where you get to chat with a human within minutes of calling. No doubt someone else on the forum will have had a dire experience with them lol. When we used to visit Spain from UK wee always used Monarch and never had any problems. It is only a couple of hours flight so for me total comfort isn't really an issue.


thanks everyone....Thrax this was a very useful link and quotes were good thanks, will now compare with direct.

JOJO

Malagacar brill cheers

wohooo nearly Feb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we're all gonna have to meet up when we're all over arent we - Thrax, mrpg9, cambio, me and anyone else in the area

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> we're all gonna have to meet up when we're all over arent we - Thrax, mrpg9, cambio, me and anyone else in the area
> 
> Jo xxx


great idea.

Now totally off topic I love St Emllion Red Wine..... Whats the equivalent in Spain!!!
Just need to get some practice in before I arrive!!!!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Why not use skyscanner - simply enter the destination and point of departure and it does all the rest for you.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Always use Malagacars (Malaga car hire, Spain - Car rental Malaga Airport | MalagaCar.com) very helpful , full insurance and often an unasked for upgrade


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

cambio said:


> great idea.
> 
> Now totally off topic I love St Emllion Red Wine..... Whats the equivalent in Spain!!!
> Just need to get some practice in before I arrive!!!!!!


The wines of Saint-Émilion are typically blended from different grape varieties, the three main ones being Merlot (60% of the blend), Cabernet Franc (nearly 30%) and Cabernet Sauvignon (around 10%). As such there is nothing comparable in Spain  However, some merchants do stock St Emilion and it is cheaper here than in France which is good news. My advice, however, is come to Spain and enjoy some of the splendid wines here especially Rioja (tempranillo grape) the varieties of which are huge!! Also, try Supersol which has been known to stock French wines but it will depend on the Supersol you use as they are a kind of franchise operation.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

thrax said:


> The wines of Saint-Émilion are typically blended from different grape varieties, the three main ones being Merlot (60% of the blend), Cabernet Franc (nearly 30%) and Cabernet Sauvignon (around 10%). As such there is nothing comparable in Spain  However, some merchants do stock St Emilion and it is cheaper here than in France which is good news. My advice, however, is come to Spain and enjoy some of the splendid wines here especially Rioja (tempranillo grape) the varieties of which are huge!! Also, try Supersol which has been known to stock French wines but it will depend on the Supersol you use as they are a kind of franchise operation.


THANKS

i will educate myself before I arrive....which could be fun LOL

x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It will hic be


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Look for a Rioja Reserva or Gran Reserva in the UK. If it has Crianza in the label, I've found they're not quite as good. Tesco often has the Berberana brand on offer. Really not bad at all. Also worth seeking out wines from Navarra or Campo de Borja. They tend to be a bit cheaper. 
I also recommend you try a Jumilla - very yummy!

I'm no expert, but from many years of drinking mainly Spanish red, I know what I like 

Cheers!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't recall his name (Hugh Johnson I think) but he said there is far too much wine snobbery around which I agree with. When asked, in his opinion, what the best wine was, he said, the best wine is the wine you like the best. I agree. Cheers!!! But what fun trying to find out what your fave wine is. There are many splendid local wines here, though the white are a bit too sweet for my liking but every region in Spain has it's own huge selection of local wines, some good some awful but all worth a sample. As Navas says, look for Gran Reserva, a bit more expensive, but it will have been through a process of classification which means it is likely to have more character etc....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to admit.................... altho I very occasionally have a glass - I cant stand the stuff! The only alcoholicc drink I like is dissorrano, which tastes like bakewell tarts. I dont get any pleasure from drinking alcohol!! Give me a diet coke!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> I have to admit.................... altho I very occasionally have a glass - I cant stand the stuff! The only alcoholicc drink I like is dissorrano, which tastes like bakewell tarts. I dont get any pleasure from drinking alcohol!! Give me a diet coke!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Red wine for me.. couple of glasses on a Sat with Dinner. Last night made
Paella used the Janet Mendal book very good


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Skyscanner - Best flight deals


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ryanair, Stanstead to Malaga in February are showing at about £90 return at the moment. I've booked Bristol to Gran Canaria for a month which came in at £170 so not bad really.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> I have to admit.................... altho I very occasionally have a glass - I cant stand the stuff! The only alcoholicc drink I like is dissorrano, which tastes like bakewell tarts. I dont get any pleasure from drinking alcohol!! Give me a diet coke!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Have to agree on most wines and most alcohol in general (not that I haven't tried!).

Una cerveza or a couple of vodkas and diet cokes and that's me happy.
(embarrassing really )


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mayotom said:


> Skyscanner - Best flight deals




See post #14 :tongue:


----------

